# What are the most expensive aquatic plants currently?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Aroids in general are probably the most expensive right now. This includes rare Cryptocoryne, Bucephalandra, Schismatoglottis, Aridarum, Piptospatha, and Homalomena species.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah bucephelandra's are massively expensive, I've seen 80-200 USD per single ratty looking stem. Other than that, eriocaulons are also kinda expensive at around 10-30 USD for the cheaper ones and 40-80 for the rare varieties per plant.


----------



## ducky14523 (Aug 29, 2011)

In rhodeisland, anubias are like 10 bucks a 5 leafed stem. Java fern are 20 bucks a 4 inch square mat. Crypts are twice the price of any stem plant buch for a third of the stems. Seems like buces are priced like corals.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Would you believe Echinodorus?










See Inspire91's awesome blog for more info:
http://aquabiota.wordpress.com/2011/11/08/echinodorus-opacus-goncalo-2003/


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Stardust anubias were selling for $80 each I think.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

plants for over $50?!?!?! NO THANKS!!! haha


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Dany08fa said:


> plants for over $50?!?!?! NO THANKS!!! haha


I say the same thing about shrimp over 5.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Give yourself a few more years into the planted hobby, that price is going to seem fair lol...

Discus over 20$ a year ago were expensive, now that price seems cheap lol

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

The likelihood of me killing a plant increases in direct proportion to how much it costs...


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

nanobettaman said:


> The likelihood of me killing a plant increases in direct proportion to how much it costs...


direct proportion seem like an understatement for me. More like exponentially. :hihi:. jk...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

For stems, Rotala sunset, Ludwigia senegalensis, Tonina sp. to name a few. And I want all of them. XP


----------

